# Ready to take the leap



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

Where can i find everything there is to know about uber.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi and welcome. Are you thinking of becoming a driver? Pretty much any question you have can be found in search, here. Or plane old google.

Do have to warn ya they just did the annual, yuletide holiday pay cuts. Around -10% this year. So not as bad as some past ones.

But if just a side gig and hustle. Really is a blast.


----------



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Hi and welcome. Are you thinking of becoming a driver? Pretty much any question you have can be found in search, here. Or plane old google.
> 
> Do have to warn ya they just did the annual, yuletide holiday pay cuts. Around -10% this year. So not as bad as some past ones.
> 
> But if just a side gig and hustle. Really is a blast.


Can i bring a cooler with water and snacks and sell to my customers. Especially at night when the bars close i think id sell alot of bottled water


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Sure can. Your an independent contractor. As long as you do nothing that would scare a rider, like bring a buddy or someone else to pickup a passenger. All good. Fly be free and sell timeshares if ya want.

Selling bottled water might not go over great as not so long ago Uber and Lyft talked drivers into giving water and snacks to passengers. So might get awkward.

Marijuana sells really well though.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

You can but people might get pissy. Back when drivers made more money they gave out water and snacks for free.
Pax might be annoyed if you charge for it (think of how people hate airlines now) but you can try it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

whiskeyboat said:


> You can but people might get pissy. Back when drivers made more money they gave out water and snacks for free.
> Pax might be annoyed if you charge for it (think of how people hate airlines now) but you can try it and let us know how it goes.


Ive got a tv in my car also so for long trips im going to have a collection of movies so they can watch or the kids can watch till i drop them off.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Ive got a tv in my car also so for long trips im going to have a collection of movies so they can watch or the kids can watch till i drop them off.


i give this three weeks


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

oh yeah, don't quit your real job (or don't quit looking for one)
You can make some good money at peak times but it is not sustainable.
I'm not trying to be negative, it's a great side hustle but emphasis on _side._
There's a ton to learn on here, welcome and good luck.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

cool about TV.

Podcasts seem to be enjoyed as well. Books on tape, etc. Just to add


----------



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

whiskeyboat said:


> oh yeah, don't quit your real job (or don't quit looking for one)
> You can make some good money at peak times but it is not sustainable.
> I'm not trying to be negative, it's a great side hustle but emphasis on _side._
> There's a ton to learn on here, welcome and good luck.


I do have a job but this sounds exciting. I wont quit my other one but im looking forward to trying this. Always wanted to drive a taxi lol. Now at 55 thats what im going to do



flyntflossy10 said:


> i give this three weeks


Why? You dont know me


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Where can i find everything there is to know about uber.


Welcome to UberPeople.net. This is your one-stop source for all info relating to rideshare. If the drivers here don't know the answer then the question probably isn't worth asking. But ask anyway because we are always open to new knowledge.


----------



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Welcome to UberPeople.net. This is your one-stop source for all info relating to rideshare. If the drivers here don't know the answer then the question probably isn't worth asking. But ask anyway because we are always open to new knowledge.


Thanks have a ton of questions


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

A to B.
dont make it any more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Caregiver4ever said:


> I
> 
> im looking forward to trying this. Always wanted to drive a taxi lol. Now at 55 thats what im going to do


It really is a blast and a lot of fun, CareGiver. And most of the passengers are awesome Just an absolute blast a good deal of the time.

Uber are not fun to deal with at times and like anything else. A year or so from now it might start getting old. But thats way down the road and folks are gonna dump on your enthusiasm. But no kidding. It is a joy. Ya tool around and BS with some really interesting people.

Preasure at work s "Turn left" Snork.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Where can i find everything there is to know about uber.


You are HERE


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> i give this three weeks


"_Ive got a tv in my car also so for long trips im going to have a collection of movies so they can watch or the kids can watch till i drop them off."








_
And I got a bottle of Snapple half filled with my urine.
Once, forgetting the true contents I took a swig

Fact: drinking urine and seawater is almost the same​


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Deadhead miles are costly. Uber does not let you know the destination until you hit...start ride...you can do a 10 mile ride, come back to your base area empty and subsequently make pennies only. Beware. Find out destination before you hit start ride from passenger. If you don't want to go there...cancel...not enough time in your schedule.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

This thread has great promise..


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Thanks have a ton of questions





Caregiver4ever said:


> Where can i find everything there is to know about uber.


Hello Caregiver! Welcome, good luck and be safe out there.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Ive got a tv in my car also so for long trips im going to have a collection of movies so they can watch or the kids can watch till i drop them off.


 What about a sauna or Jacuzzi? They make just about at about as much sense as a TV does for a five minute ride which will be the vast majority of your rides. For long rides, You will lose money because of the return trip with no fare


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Ive got a tv in my car also so for long trips im going to have a collection of movies so they can watch or the kids can watch till i drop them off.


Well unless you carry every size car seat and booster you shouldn't get too many kids young enough to care as most over 8 have phones anyway...

My advice: quit before you start.



Caregiver4ever said:


> I do have a job but this sounds exciting. I wont quit my other one but im looking forward to trying this. Always wanted to drive a taxi lol. Now at 55 thats what im going to do
> 
> Why? You dont know me


I've never equated drunks puking in my car with exciting. But each to his own I guess. Whatever turns you on.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> "_Ive got a tv in my car also so for long trips im going to have a collection of movies so they can watch or the kids can watch till i drop them off."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ewww


----------



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well unless you carry every size car seat and booster you shouldn't get too many kids young enough to care as most over 8 have phones anyway...
> 
> My advice: quit before you start.
> 
> I've never equated drunks puking in my car with exciting. But each to his own I guess. Whatever turns you on.


Oh ill have barf bags lol i have mentally disabled people live with me for many many years so barf and sh#%t dont bother me at all.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Take a few rides as a rider. 
Consider the 30-40 dollars an investment. 

Go run an errand you have to do using Uber. 
Seriously, do it. 

After using Uber and being in those cars come back and tell us if you wish there was snacks or movies in there.


----------



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Take a few rides as a rider.
> Consider the 30-40 dollars an investment.
> 
> Go run an errand you have to do using Uber.
> ...


Ya but those cars are not my car.are you telling me some cars are dirty and smell? One question.. Can peiple request you?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Ya but those cars are not my car.are you telling me some cars are dirty and smell? One question.. Can peiple request you?


Where do you get dirty or smelly from anything I said?


----------



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Where do you get dirty or smelly from anything I said?


You said after trying uber see if you would want snacks and movies. I assumed you wouldnt want to. So what is your point?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Ya but those cars are not my car.


You want to know how a business is run?
Not very smart to start a business without ever having tried the services.

You're imagining how you think Uber rides should be. Go see it for yourself.



Caregiver4ever said:


> You said after trying uber see if you would want snacks and movies. I assumed you wouldnt want to. So what is your point?


No. You would not.

I am a grown man and if I request an Uber it's because I need a ride.
I don't need a snack. I don't need movies.

If I want a snack, I'll get a snack. 
If I want entertainment, I have my phone.
90% of your rides will be too short to enjoy either of those in your car.

Trying to give you good advice here. But I know you're not going to listen unless you try it for yourself and see.


----------



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You want to know how a business is run?
> Not very smart to start a business without ever having tried the services.
> 
> You're imagining how you think Uber rides should be. Go see it for yourself.
> ...


I was also thinking about getting phone chargers for customers to use. I would assume its like taking a taxi without the yellow car.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Caregiver4ever said:


> I was also thinking about getting phone chargers for customers to use. I would assume its like taking a taxi without the yellow car.


That i don't think is crazy. People want/need charges when they're out all day.
For that they will be grateful.

Not for anything else.

Sometimes I walk into my bank in the morning and they have coffee and cookies.
Nice gesture. But I didn't go there for that and I wouldn't care if it wasn't there. 
If they asked me if I wanted coffee or cookies, then I would be annoyed.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Why? You dont know m


We know Uber/Lyft.

What kind of car?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Ya but those cars are not my car.are you telling me some cars are dirty and smell? One question.. Can peiple request you?


No people can't request their favorite Uber driver. You can work it out to be close to them when they need a driver and do the request so hopefully you get it but it might not be worth it if you are far away when they need it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Ive got a tv in my car also so for long trips im going to have a collection of movies so they can watch or the kids can watch till i drop them off.


I live in Houston, one of the large markets. The city has a geographic footprint the size of Los Angeles.

Most of my over 600 trips have been 10 to 15 minutes in duration. Also a bunch have been less than 5 minutes.

I can count on one hand the long trips, that is, more than 45 minutes. I'm usually pretty happy when I get one of those, because it's more profitable for me when I'm getting paid to drive, versus sitting around.

Also, review your insurance coverage. Add the rideshare endorsement if you can get it cheaply, say $10 or $20 per month. I haven't added it, but I would if I could without changing companies. I knowingly take the risk of driving with reduced coverage when the app is on and I'm not on a trip.

There are three phases with regard to insurance.

1 - app is on but no trip request
2 - going to pick up a rider
3 - on a trip with a rider in the car

The insurance coverage is different for each of those stages, both with regard to your personal insurance, and with regard to Uber's insurance, which varies from one state to another.

Christine


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> Find out destination before you hit start ride from passenger. If you don't want to go there...cancel...not enough time in your schedule.


DO NOT, again DO NOT, do this!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

BCS DRIVER said:


> DO NOT, again DO NOT, do this!


I agree with BCS, cancelling on people is a no-no and cancelling on them after asking where they are going is even a bigger no-no. Once you accept the ride do it unless someone threatens you or there is something against the law or Uber policy. No car seat, unattended minor, won't throw out their open alcohol. You can cancel for all of these reasons.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> DO NOT, again DO NOT, do this!


Why not?
You CAN do this. Most rides you will probably take.
A few cancels when it's a ride you really don't want wont hurt.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber won’t do anything if a rider makes a complaint that you asked where he was going and you didn’t want to take him? I thought they would.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why not?


Let me turn that around on you. Why do it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Let me turn that around on you. Why do it?


OK, i'll play your game.

Maybe you don't want a long trip. Maybe you're tired and can't handle the return drive.
Or maybe you don't want to get stuck in rush our traffic on the way back.

Maybe you're already 2 hours from home and this takes you another hour from home,
Those are my reasons. I'm sure there's many more.

Now let me turn it back to you.

Why not?


BCS DRIVER said:


> DO NOT, again DO NOT, do this!


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

IR12 said:


> ...ewww


Wasn't that bad :meh:


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Some random advice:
1) Be sure to read here for several days and understand the personality of this site. Many people say things in sarcasm that aren't really true. Others will say things not in the most diplomatic fashion, but they have your best interests in mind and are trying to prevent you from making mistakes. 
1a) Read old threads. Pretty much every thing has been discussed, and usually multiple times. There is a lot of good advice and discussion on this site.
2) Water and snacks and etc... I did all of that and it lasted about two weeks. I claim that most people do not want this nor appreciate it. The only thing I am regularly asked for is a charger cord, and I have those. Everything else, don't waste your time.
3) Tips ... don't expect many of them. Uber has instilled "Tip Is Included" into the culture, and millenials don't tip anyway. You could have the cleanest, nicest car in the world, offer snacks, waters, and the whole universe, and you will not get tips.
4) Bar Close ... if you are going to work late nights, get something to use as barf bags. Don't think that it will never happen to you.
5) Cancel Button ... do not be afraid to use it. If you can't get to the rider quickly due to traffic, or if the rider isn't willing to walk 5 minutes to a place that you can reach easily, or if you sense from phone calls or texts that the rider is going to be difficult (aka "paxholes" on this board) ... push cancel and move on. It is OK. The world will continue and Uber will not fire you. I promise! Uber On!
6) 1-star ratings. You will get them and there is nothing you can do about them. Uber On!
7) Pay ... I hope you are not expecting this to be your primary source of income or life-changing money. It should not be, and it will not be.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> OK, i'll play your game.
> 
> Maybe you don't want a long trip. Maybe you're tired and can't handle the return drive.
> Or maybe you don't want to get stuck in rush our traffic on the way back.
> ...


"Maybe you don't want a long trip." You're not earning if the wheels aren't turning with pax in the car so that's not a valid reason in my play book..

"Maybe you're tired and can't handle the return drive." Should not accept, then log off and go home.

"Or maybe you don't want to get stuck in rush our traffic on the way back." Even if you have a return fare in the car?

"Maybe you're already 2 hours from home and this takes you another hour from home" If you're driving solely to stay close to home you're doing it wrong.

"Why not?" There are valid reasons to cancel after arrival to pick up. None of your examples fit that criteria. Some valid reasons, and I'm sure there are more:
1. TPMS lights up. Safety issue. Explain to the pax
2. Overwhelming urge to take a dump or a leak. Explain to the pax.
3. Urgent call from SO or child to get home ASAP. Explain to the pax

Don't set this new person up for failure and probable deactivation. Perform the service you contracted for unless circumstances dictate otherwise.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> "Maybe you don't want a long trip." You're not earning if the wheels aren't turning with pax in the car so that's not a valid reason in my play book..
> 
> "Maybe you're tired and can't handle the return drive." Should not accept, then log off and go home.
> 
> ...


Nope.

Apply that "nope" ^ to every single point you made.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Where do you get dirty or smelly from anything I said?


Ya can't help everyone. Few mos from now perspective will change.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Study the posts on the forum. Loads of advice here. Also look at the list of sub-forums for specific cities. You'll find good info on your specific city if it is listed.

Don't bother with the DVD's. You don't want to fiddle with that stuff while you're driving. And if you leave them in the passengers' reach, eventually some of them will be missing. You'll probably have spent more on the DVD than you earned on a short trip.

Same for any complimentary snacks, waters, etc. All you'll be doing is creating opportunity for crumbs, empty wrappers, bottles and spills for yourself to clean up. People will not tip to compensate you.

You will meet lots of good people just looking to get from one place to another. Be prepared to deal with a small number of people who will test your patience.

Be kind, but commanding. Remember that this is *your vehicle*. Not Uber's, not the passenger's. Be a good host, but don't be a pushover. Maintain control of the situation at all times. Don't let anyone tell you do anything you're not comfortable with.

As much as you should be a good host, your riders need to be good guests. You wouldn't expect a guest to treat your home in any kind of way. Same thing for the riders. Make sure they are respectful, and you can say something if you're not getting that level of respect.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Caregiver4ever said:


> sell to my customers


After you sign up and start driving, you will very quickly become obsessed with your rating! You will take hits early cuz you won't know what the hell you're doing.

Then you'll come here and whine about the, "unfair" rating system. Do not add to your early rating hits by hocking sundries to your riders. They're used to free, it will not go over well.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> Some random advice:
> 1) Be sure to read here for several days and understand the personality of this site. Many people say things in sarcasm that aren't really true. Others will say things not in the most diplomatic fashion, but they have your best interests in mind and are trying to prevent you from making mistakes.
> 1a) Read old threads. Pretty much every thing has been discussed, and usually multiple times. There is a lot of good advice and discussion on this site.
> 2) Water and snacks and etc... I did all of that and it lasted about two weeks. I claim that most people do not want this nor appreciate it. The only thing I am regularly asked for is a charger cord, and I have those. Everything else, don't waste your time.
> ...


Very well said, AUG. I'm gonna try and make that a sticky.

Thank you. Very good advice.



tradedate said:


> Study the posts on the forum. Loads of advice here. Also look at the list of sub-forums for specific cities. You'll find good info on your specific city if it is listed.
> 
> Don't bother with the DVD's. You don't want to fiddle with that stuff while you're driving. And if you leave them in the passengers' reach, eventually some of them will be missing. You'll probably have spent more on the DVD than you earned on a short trip.
> 
> ...


Good stuff!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Where can i find everything there is to know about uber.


Skip everything, and find a bridge...


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nope.
> 
> Apply that "nope" ^ to every single point you made.


I should know better than to try and point out what I consider to be bad advice to a newbie driver after having read of the so many games some play driving ride share. But I'll keep trying.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Welcome to the board... like I said before and so many have said, this is side income at best. Work prime hours (between 9 to 3am) and have fun. I've done 134 trips and I do it just to get out the house and to interact with the drunks


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Rule #1 do not offer snacks or drinks in the car, the last thing you want is crumbs or a spill. Then you'll be dealing with low ratings because the car was a bit dirty.
majority of your trips will be local. As a private VIP driver I don't offer that to my customers either and they do not expect it.
Snacks or drinks won't get you more tips, just be respectful and know that tips are 2 out of 12 rides maybe.
Have a regular & Apple charger with you in front and if PAX asks to charge you can hand them the cable. If you leave chargers in the back they may disappear faster then you think.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I agree with the last post. Get long charging cords and a 4 usb plug and keep them plugged in up front, if you have rear usb plugs and hand them the cords they will take them so they have a cord for the hotel/airport/wherever and then your out to buy another one.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Where can i find everything there is to know about uber.


The only thing you need to know about Uber/Lyft is that you will earn less than minimum wage after you add in the expenses involved in driving. It's a good emergency (very short term) source of cash but it's really just a loan against the value of your car which must be re-paid should you ever sell/trade it. The best Uber vehicle is one that looks good but is as old as possible. Oh yeah, it should also get very good gas mileage so all your money doesn't go back in the fuel tank.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I agree with the last post. Get long charging cords and a 4 usb plug and keep them plugged in up front, if you have rear usb plugs and hand them the cords they will take them so they have a cord for the hotel/airport/wherever and then your out to buy another one.


I tell riders when they ask for them that I used to have cords but riders stole them.

If I see the trip is going to be long, and they've got an Android, I'll let them use the one I have for my phone. But for the typical ride, it's not worth it, as the constant plugging and unplugging by different people who do it different ways cause the tips of the cables to change shape and not fit right. If your phone is in such desperate need of 10 minutes of charging, then you've got bigger problems than having an Uber driver without a cord for you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> I should know better than to try and point out what I consider to be bad advice to a newbie driver after having read of the so many games some play driving ride share. But I'll keep trying.


You said it. YOU consider it bad advice.

I gave you legitimate reasons why I might consider canceling a trip.
All you do it try to argue every one.

Just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it's bad advice.

You still never answered the question as to why drivers shouldn't cancel a ride if they don't like it



BCS DRIVER said:


> DO NOT, again DO NOT, do this!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Let me turn that around on you. Why do it?


Because I'm in Columbus, Ohio, and if the rider wants me to drive them to California, that's unreasonable. So is to Chicago, and even Cleveland and Cincinnati. On the other hand if someone wants to go from downtown Columbus to Dublin, that is reasonable, and drivers should NOT cancel for that reasonable destination. But the destination being the reason for the cancellation is an acceptable reason to cancel when the destination is unreasonable. And whether or not it's reasonable is subjective. It's not a black or white answer.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

Caregiver4ever said:


> I do have a job but this sounds exciting. I wont quit my other one but im looking forward to trying this. Always wanted to drive a taxi lol. Now at 55 thats what im going to do
> 
> Why? You dont know me


You will see why if you drive past 11pm for sure...

Also you will get to see why when a rider takes you to a depressed part of town and you pick up from there...

In addition random Uber luck will also show you why...

Get ready to count the stars "one" by "one"!

Your approach is 100% wrong unless you only do airport trips.Evem then it's still questionable.

Read the forum and pick your strategy do not any out...


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I agree with the last post. Get long charging cords and a 4 usb plug and keep them plugged in up front, if you have rear usb plugs and hand them the cords they will take them so they have a cord for the hotel/airport/wherever and then your out to buy another one.


I have a minivan and drive X/XL. I have a 5 port USB charger, with 2 6' Micro USB and 2 6' Lightning cables. Those cables are zip-tied together for half their length to prevent them from walking away when people leave the car. People are grateful for those.

The only things I offer are my charge cables, Kleenex, and a safe, efficient ride given by someone who knows lots of shortcuts and alternate routes in Minneapolis/western suburbs (but not so much in St Paul and east). I do have small garbage containers hanging from the headrests over the rear of the front seats and I'm fine with people putting their Kleenex in there. Oh, and I will happily either converse with them if they wish or not say anything other than "Hi" and "Have a good night" if they want to stare at their phone.

If you offer water: 1) People will drink maybe 1/4 of the bottle, and leave the 1/4 empty bottle in the car for you to dispose of. 2) If you drive Friday/Saturday night, drunks WILL spill them. 3) Even if you get $3/40 bottles of Costco water, you will spend more on water than you will earn in tips for offering water. 4) You will have to take time to regularly restock whatever you are using to dispense the bottles, and to throw away the bottles people have left in your car. If you plan on leaving water in the various cup holders around the interior of your car, some of the pax will graciously take every bottle available whether or not they actually plan on drinking them during the trip. Just. Don't.

If you offer mints or snacks: 1) you will be cleaning up wrappers after 90% of your trips. I guarantee it. 2) Like water, you will be spending more on the mints/snacks than it will earn you in tips for having snacks/mints. Again, just don't.

Offering extras also sets unreasonable expectations in pax who expect Saks 5th Avenue service for Dollar Store pricing. Offering extras cannot get you better rides from repeat customers unless you arrange something specific outside the app.

If your car is new enough and the stereo is nice enough, people will ask you if they can plug their phone into your AUX cord or join your car's BlueTooth so they can play their own music. Hope you're either ready for hip-hop/rap crap, because invariably, that's usually what people who feel entitled enough to take over your stereo for 5-10 minutes prefer. Personally, I always have on classical music. 10% of the people compliment me on it, 5% ask to change it (usually college aged women who ask me to change it to hip-hop/rap crap), and the other 85% ignore it. Fortunately for me, my van is old enough that it has neither BT or an AUX port, so they're stuck with radio.



Ubericator said:


> Also you will get to see why when a rider takes you to a depressed part of town and you pick up from there...


If you live in a town/city where there are "undesirable" sections, and you have to drop someone off in that area, you can tell the Uber app "Go offline when this run is over". Then you can relocate to a better part of town and go back online. I'm sure you can do that with Lyft as well, I just haven't had to figure out how to do that yet (1.75 yrs/1600 trips Uber, 1 night 12 trips Lyft). Don't make the mistake I made for the first 4-5 months I drove: You don't have to accept every ping that comes your way. I accepted some stupid pings that left me screwed for money (18 minutes/15 miles away, drunk b-itch at a bar thought she cancelled, but was too drunk to realize she actually hadn't). Some people on here take it as a point of pride to have a single digit acceptance rate. Not accepting pings will not cause any problem for you except a sternly worded email from Uber/Lyft saying it's more efficient if you accept more pings. Cancelling too many rides after you accept the ping could have consequences up to and including deactivation.


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Caregiver4ever said:


> I do have a job but this sounds exciting. I wont quit my other one but im looking forward to trying this. Always wanted to drive a taxi lol. Now at 55 thats what im going to do
> 
> Why? You dont know me


Because after a few long trips With no tip and no rides back You will start to convince yourself That the people you are driving dont deserve any extras and dont appreciate it at all


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

What BillC said about offering extras. Most riders won't care, and the ones who do won't tip you.

But it gets worse. Every time they tip you in the app, that's *before* tax money. You can hide cash tips, but every tip in the app gets noticed and reported on by Uber to the IRS.

And *then* there's the one when riders say "I'll tip you in the app." They almost *never* do when they say that. I'm always happy to see a tip show up in there, sometimes it's a week later. But when they say those magic words ("I'll tip you in the app") the odds are about 50 to 1 against you.

Which leads me to a scam that's been going around lately. DO NOT go to an ATM and make a withdrawal for someone who says he'll pay you for it in the app. Do not ever (ever, ever) do that.

Christine


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Where can i find everything there is to know about uber.


Humanities › Literature
*A Guide to Dante's 9 Circles Of Hell*


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Which leads me to a scam that's been going around lately. DO NOT go to an ATM and make a withdrawal for someone who says he'll pay you for it in the app. Do not ever (ever, ever) do that


I had not heard of that one. Thank you for letting us know about it


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

lol - all these tips.

Keep your car clean, drive safely and efficiently (assertive but not aggressive), talk if they want, if they want quiet time that's fine too, just a "hello" and nice send off.

that's it.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

BillC said:


> you can tell the Uber app "Go offline when this run is over". Then you can relocate to a better part of town and go back online. I'm sure *you can do that with Lyft as well, I just haven't had to figure out how to do that yet* (1.75 yrs/1600 trips Uber, 1 night 12 trips Lyft).


*Turn off the Lyft steering wheel icon at top of screen during the ride.*
Normally, that action puts you off-line, but, when you do it whilst driving a Lyft PAX,
it's the equivalent of Uber's "Stop New Requests" . . . you won't lose navigation.
(I wish Uber would also use a 1-button solution, instead of having to go to
a second screen to "Stop New Requests")


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Some great advice here.

I will add to the chorus that it's a good side gig. That said, keep in mind that the full time drivers are bitter (maybe rightfully so - the pay cuts over the last two years have been massive), therefore take some advice here with a grain of salt.

I have a small SUV w/a hatchback. I keep a case of water back there. I've offered a few but I mostly drink them for myself. I also carry protein bars for snacks between rides.

Take breaks! UBER will beat you like a rented mule and run you into the ground. Start keeping in mind where the clean bathrooms are. Restaurants like Denny's are usually better than gas stations. Sometimes you'll find a porta-potty at a construction site. Desperate times call for desperate measure. Try and stay ahead of the curve.

I prefer to load groceries and luggage in the back. It saves my ride from getting beaten up. Also, my tip ratio seems to be higher than average, so that may be it. More importantly, it also gives me a chance to get out and stretch. No one should be sitting behind the wheel for more than two hours at a time. Blood clots are a real danger and will kill you fast.

G'luck.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Just BS said:


> I keep a case of water back there. I've offered a few but I mostly drink them for myself.


And... stay hydrated. Drink more water than you think you need to. There's a certain kind of headache I get sometimes, and there's an occasional visual disturbance I get. They tell me that I've already gone WAY too far into dehydration.

You will be tempted to minimize how much you drink, to avoid having to pee. Do NOT make that mistake. It's bad for you.

Even though I live in a humid location (Houston, an hour from the Gulf of Mexico) dehydration is a serious issue here. Sitting in front of the A/C vent of my car for 6 or 8 or 10 hours is very dehydrating. Best practice: continually take small sips.

The Original Poster is female. You don't want a bladder infection, right?

Christine


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> And... stay hydrated. Drink more water than you think you need to.


I totally agree. If you wait until you're thirsty you gone too long.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Just BS said:


> Start keeping in mind where the clean bathrooms are. Restaurants like Denny's are usually better than gas stations. Sometimes you'll find a porta-potty at a construction site. Desperate times call for desperate measure. Try and stay ahead of the curve.


Gross. The best restrooms are in mid-tier hotel chains just outside the city center. Clean, usually single rooms, and empty.

Courtyard Marriotts, Hyatts, Embassy Suites - all have nice clean restrooms off the lobbies or conference rooms. And have decent lobbies you can stretch and sit for a bit, and sometimes a Starbucks or coffee shop. Just act like you belong there or like you're meeting up with sometime, that is if anyone bothers to look at all. Of course business hours or evenings won't get scrutiny. Late nights possibly.

** sadly does not apply to the Doubletree in Portland.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

105398 said:


> Gross. The best restrooms are in mid-tier hotel chains just outside the city center. Clean, usually single rooms, and empty.
> 
> Courtyard Marriotts, Hyatts, Embassy Suites - all have nice clean restrooms off the lobbies or conference rooms. And have decent lobbies you can stretch and sit for a bit, and sometimes a Starbucks or coffee shop. Just act like you belong there or like you're meeting up with sometime, that is if anyone bothers to look at all. Of course business hours or evenings won't get scrutiny. Late nights possibly.
> 
> ** sadly does not apply to the Doubletree in Portland.


Supermarkets are my go-to place to go.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Caregiver4ever said:


> Ive got a tv in my car also so for long trips im going to have a collection of movies so they can watch or the kids can watch till i drop them off.


What movies are you playing? Can I ask you to take a pic of this TV in a few months with a playlist of what you played? Just curious


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And... stay hydrated. Drink more water than you think you need to. There's a certain kind of headache I get sometimes, and there's an occasional visual disturbance I get. They tell me that I've already gone WAY too far into dehydration.


I forgot about this. I have a travel tube of Advil in my "junk drawer" in the car (slide out cup holders) and a tube of lip goo. I freeze solid a 1L bottle of water - at least 5 hours in my freezer. ProTip: Don't fill the bottle to the very top when you freeze it. The warmth/melting will build up a little pressure and it will squirt out the first time you open it after it starts melting.

I take it out of the freezer 1/2 hour before I start driving. This will slowly start the melting and give me enough water in the beginning of my drive shift to keep my mouth wet. After a bit then I have enough to actually drink if need be. The rate of ice melt gives me ice cold water for 6 or more hours and the 1L is big enough to keep me hydrated almost all night. If it's hot out and my body lets me stay awake until 3-4 am, I'll hit a 24 hr gas station and get a 20oz bottle towards the end.



Ping.Me.More said:


> *Turn off the Lyft steering wheel icon at top of screen during the ride.*
> Normally, that action puts you off-line, but, when you do it whilst driving a Lyft PAX,
> it's the equivalent of Uber's "Stop New Requests" . . . you won't lose navigation.
> (I wish Uber would also use a 1-button solution, instead of having to go to
> a second screen to "Stop New Requests")


Thanks Ping.Me.More! I agree. They should not make it more difficult for drivers to navigate the app, but it's pretty apparent why they do. Same reason they're limiting the destination filter. Anything that makes it easier for drivers to not take pings is bad for riders.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I have the Entertainment Systems as well, but don't use DVD's. About 20 Movies are stored on a very small USB Stick, and Pax can scroll through them. You don't want to get distracted helping Pax with the System, have the Pax figure it out.
Sometimes I just start a movie when I leave my Home, but most Trips are short and I don't even bother turning it on.

More Importantly, get a DASHCAM.
*Circled in red* on the Picture:









Vantrue N2 Pro is what you see here, it records front and rear, for your Safety and the safety of your Pax.
I can't believe how many Drivers still do not have one.
Doesn't have to be a Vantrue ($149-$199), just any cheap Cam will do for now. Upgrade later.
I wouldn't leave Home without it.


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

Caregiver4ever said:


> I do have a job but this sounds exciting. I wont quit my other one but im looking forward to trying this. Always wanted to drive a taxi lol. Now at 55 thats what im going to do
> 
> Why? You dont know me


I think what he means is that you're in for a ride. What ever money you make, multiply it by about 2.5. Your answer will be what most drivers made not too long ago. There are lots of shenanigans U and L have been pulling over the years and they've gotten better at it. When you get a ride, it's been given to you by an AI. At times it's logical, a rider needs a ride and your nearby. Otherwise, the AI is going to try to get you to do more for less, for their profit or their image from the riders point of view.



Danny3xd said:


> Hi and welcome. Are you thinking of becoming a driver? Pretty much any question you have can be found in search, here. Or plane old google.
> 
> Do have to warn ya they just did the annual, yuletide holiday pay cuts. Around -10% this year. So not as bad as some past ones.
> 
> But if just a side gig and hustle. Really is a blast.


Everything but the rates are here..


----------

